# Ring stuck on Finger



## ClarkEMS (Mar 10, 2008)

Responded to a call where someone had a ring stuck on their finger. We tried vaseline and an ice pack to reduce the swelling but nothing worked. I am part of a college EMS team so we weren't carrying anything to really deal with this type of a situation...but any suggestions for the future just in case some other bright guy tries to put on a ring that doesn't fit the finger and cant get it off?


----------



## reaper (Mar 10, 2008)

Call EMS. They carry ring cutters for a reason!


----------



## seanm028 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah, I'd recommend buying some ring cutters.  They can't be too expensive, especially if you're already buying medical supplies.  Either that, or call FD or the EMS agency for the surrounding area.

What did you wind up doing?


----------



## el Murpharino (Mar 10, 2008)

Take some thin twine, or maybe even some thread, and wrap it around the knuckle tightly for enough time to compress the skin down.  Remove the twine (or thread), and see if you can slip the ring over the compressed skin.  I've seen this work in the ER...maybe it could work for you next time.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 10, 2008)

For a laugh, tell your partner to go get the Jaws of Life.


----------



## MEDIC213 (Mar 10, 2008)

Chimpie said:


> For a laugh, tell your partner to go get the Jaws of Life.



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :lol:


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Mar 10, 2008)

Jaws, i like that!!  " Sorry sir, step aside, we've done this once before..."

More serious though, either get the ring cutter to the patient, or  get the patient to the ring cutter should you not have one.  As stupid as it sounds, keep the effected finger well above the level of the heart to improve draining and prevent pooling.


----------



## Sapphyre (Mar 10, 2008)

el Murpharino said:


> Take some thin twine, or maybe even some thread, and wrap it around the knuckle tightly for enough time to compress the skin down.  Remove the twine (or thread), and see if you can slip the ring over the compressed skin.  I've seen this work in the ER...maybe it could work for you next time.




If you're going to try this one, you want thread or, better, waxed dental floss (I think the tape kind works better, but not sure).  For best results, you want to be able to pass one end through the ring and hold that end in the palm, then wrap the thread or floss tightly, starting as close to the ring as you can.  When the thread has hopefully compressed the finger enough, you pull the end that you slipped under the ring, to remove the thread and the ring in the same step.  In this case, it probably wouldn't have worked, as the ring was apparently way too small to begin with.  

To give the patient the "why didn't I think of that feeling:"  'washing' the hands with a bit of hair conditioner and cold water sometimes works.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 10, 2008)

Or grab a bottle of KY....

.... its good for getting things in AND out.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 10, 2008)

Chimpie said:


> Or grab a bottle of KY....
> 
> .... its good for getting things in AND out.



Personal experience speaking?


----------



## ClarkEMS (Mar 10, 2008)

seanm028 said:


> Yeah, I'd recommend buying some ring cutters.  They can't be too expensive, especially if you're already buying medical supplies.  Either that, or call FD or the EMS agency for the surrounding area.
> 
> What did you wind up doing?



Well, we had no way to get the ring off and so after trying ice and vaseline we suggested going to the hospital but he signed the refusal. After that we were off the hook but later on I heard that someone had a ring cutter or something like that and got it off. It was just such a strange call, and I think the patient was very embarrassed as all 3 on duty EMS members showed up on scene as well as the police, I don't think this guy will try on a ring that is too small again in the near future.


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 10, 2008)

pass this along to your director

http://www2.mooremedical.com/index.cfm?PG=CTL&CS=HOM&FN=ProductDetail&PID=741


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 10, 2008)

When using the ring cutter, try to keep the cut in the back along the shank of the ring. It makes it easier for the ring to be repaired later.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Mar 11, 2008)

yea...ring cutters...they were made for a reason....very handy by the way


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 11, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> When using the ring cutter, try to keep the cut in the back along the shank of the ring. It makes it easier for the ring to be repaired later.


 

"Things that never cross a mans mind!"  B)  

Leave it to a lady to think of repairing her diamond after she is released from the hospital


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Apr 10, 2008)

Used it in rescue (yes, ambulance called us out to deal with it - it became a "technical rescue") - ring cutters, a specific tool, failing that, aircraft shears. about the only thing that can be used i think


----------



## rescuepoppy (Apr 10, 2008)

Chimpie said:


> For a laugh, tell your partner to go get the Jaws of Life.



Or you could just fire up the K-12 saw. They will probably find a way to get the ring by their self before you get close to them.


----------



## yowzer (Apr 10, 2008)

Count yourself lucky it was only stuck on a _finger_.

I was going to suggest a dremel until I saw the K-12 mentioned...


----------



## paramedix (Apr 10, 2008)

I saw a similar thing when I worked in casualty as a student. The doctor used suturing and wrapped it around the finger. (Remember to cut the needle off first... safety...).

Push a piece between the finger and the ring, by this time you spiraled the suturing around the finger and now you can just "wind" the ring off... use some KY or lubricant as well. The ring was really stuck and it worked for this patient...

If it doesn't work... Jip!!! Ringcutter!!


----------

